# General Business Category > Marketing Forum >  Benefits of using XML sitemap?

## omilma

Hey..
   Guys i just want to ask a question from all of you.. can you please tell me some Benefits of using XML sitemap?
 waiting for your replies...

----------


## Dave A

Aren't you the same person who's answer to another person's question was "Google it"? (or something along those lines).

Talking of which - now that Google will read an RSS feed and/or an XML sitemap, which do you think is the better way to go?
XML sitemap?
RSS feed?
Or both?

----------


## Wiz

If your site is a dynamic site which updates content frequently then the XML Sitemap can help you to suggest search engines like google to find the fresh content and crawl or index it accordingly.

If your site is relatively smaller or a static site, it can prove as a reminder for search engines to have a look at ‘unqualified’ pages which were not indexed previously.

A xml sitemap can help your site to get index and rank better on search engines.

----------

Dave A (23-Jun-13), Kathy50 (17-Jan-18)

----------


## Abhi71

Benefits to using a xml sitemap

The first set of benefits revolves around being able to pass extra information to the search engines.
Your sitemap can list all URLs from your site. This could include pages that aren't otherwise discoverable by the search engines.
Giving the search engines priority information. There is an optional tag in the sitemap for the priority of the page. This is an indication of how important a given page is relevant to all the others on your site. This allows the search engines to order the crawling of their website based on priority information.
Passing temporal information. Two other optional tags (lasted and change freq) pass more information to the search engines that should help them crawl your site in a more optimal way. "last mod" tells them when a page last changed, and changefreq indicates how often the page is likely to change.

----------


## Sarahrose

If we generally talk about general sitemap, it contains all important pages of your website. Commonly sitemaps are created in two formats 1. HTML format 2. XML format. HTML sitemaps are used to list out important pages for users and XML sitemap used to access important pages by search engines boats.

Here XML sitemap set a role of hero person in seo, because it contains all of your important pages you want to index in search results and make a request to index these pages with proper priority setup.

----------


## adriel39

What is a site map in SEO?
In simple terms, a Sitemap is an XML file that is full of your individual webpage's URLs. It's like an archive of every webpage in your website. This file should be easily discoverable in your site in order for search engine crawlers to stumble upon it.

Why do you need a sitemap?
In short, a Sitemap is important because it tells the search engines about the content that you have on your site and how often it's updated. This helps with search engine optimization because it makes it easier for Google to find out about the content on your site so that they can serve it up in the search results.

What is XML site map in SEO?
Simply put, an XML sitemap is a bit of Extensible Markup Language (XML), a standard machine-readable format consumable by search engines and other data-munching programs like feed readers. XML sitemaps convey information about one thing: the URLs that make up a site.

Why is an XML sitemap important?
XML Sitemaps are important for SEO because they make it easier for Google to find your site's pages—this is important because Google ranks web PAGES not just websites. There is no downside of having an XML Sitemap and having one can improve your SEO, so we highly recommend them.

----------

Kathy50 (17-Jan-18)

----------


## Kathy50

> What is a site map in SEO?
> In simple terms, a Sitemap is an XML file that is full of your individual webpage's URLs. It's like an archive of every webpage in your website. This file should be easily discoverable in your site in order for search engine crawlers to stumble upon it.
> 
> Why do you need a sitemap?
> In short, a Sitemap is important because it tells the search engines about the content that you have on your site and how often it's updated. This helps with search engine optimization because it makes it easier for Google to find out about the content on your site so that they can serve it up in the search results.
> 
> What is XML site map in SEO?
> Simply put, an XML sitemap is a bit of Extensible Markup Language (XML), a standard machine-readable format consumable by search engines and other data-munching programs like feed readers. XML sitemaps convey information about one thing: the URLs that make up a site.
> 
> ...


What Adriel said at there is really appreciated and basic terms of sitemap.
When its comes about optimize your site for SERP, I found *XML sitema*p as an important member of the Seo family . 
It really helps to make understand and crawl your webpages easily for the search engines.
As we know Sitemaps are URL inclusion protocols as they refer search engines on what to be indexed or not.
How it helps :

*	It Lists all URLs from your Website including pages, that would not have been visible by search engines.
	You can command XML sitemap saying the most important to focus on priority pages. 
	You can access Googlebot activity through it.*
The rest has already been discussed already.A warm thanks to for your valuable opinion.
Regards

----------


## hannahmaxtra

Think of your web site as a house and every page of your site as a room. You'll be able to think about am XML Sitemap sort of a blueprint for your house and every web page were a room, your XML Sitemap would be a blueprint—making it simple for Google, the proverbial home inspector of the web—to quickly and simply realize all the rooms among your house. XML Sitemaps are vital for SEO as a result of they create it easier for Google to search out your site’s pages—this is vital as a result of Google ranks web pages not only websites.

----------


## lynsofia

XML Sitemap is an (Extensible Markup Language) standard machine-readable format consumable by search engine and other data munching program like feed readers. Because XML sitemap will communicate with search engines will help get the pages on your website indexed much faster with search engines.

- Faster Indexing
- Automatic Update Notification
- Categorization of your Content
- Help Google find your Content
- Help Your Website Crawl Quickly

----------

